# Need to add features to Sendmail recompile binary?



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

If I want or need to add additional features to sendmail, can I not just do an rfconfig in /usr/ports/mail/sendmail/ and then recompile it ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 2, 2018)

A simple `make config` will present you with the options. Then you can re-compile.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 2, 2018)

rants said:


> If I want or need to add additional features to sendmail, can I not just do an rfconfig in /usr/ports/mail/sendmail/ and then recompile it ?


What features though? If you check /usr/share/sendmail/cf you'll notice that there's already quite a lot available by default. So you may not even need to rebuild but merely use the right configuration files.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

Note that sendmail(1) and mail/sendmail are different. The first is part of the base OS and cannot be changed (not easily anyway). The port is quite usable but you need to take care you're starting the correct one.


----------



## rants (Jan 3, 2018)

Yeah I found that out when I was verifying the mailer.conf it was still pointing to libexec and it should have been pointed to sbin

Thanks Everyone I think I have it working correctly now...

I was turning on SASL authentication, I wanted to try it first before opensmtp since I could not find a decent working config file and I was getting nervous about screwing it up.


----------



## rants (Jan 4, 2018)

I wanted to again thank everyone for the help.  I appreciated everyone jumping in and assisting.  Everything is working and I'm able to send mail from any location on any network with the sasl authentication turned on.  That's a huge plus.  However I noticed the following showing up in the logs when sending mail from my personal laptop (MacBook Pro):

```
Jan 4 10:17:09 www sm-mta[32509]: w04GH8ZR032509: Authentication-Warning: domain.com: Host [172.58.139.128] claimed to be [172.20.10.2]
```

I know from the time of the message that it was my laptop which seems to be the only one throwing that warning, but I'm not sure what's causing it and if I should be concerned about the setup?

[edit] I changed the domain name to domain.com for publishing purposes


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 4, 2018)

Your laptop is sending 172.20.10.2 as its hostname in the HELO/EHLO command, but the sever is seeing the connection coming from a different address. Nothing to worry about. End user devices usually don't have proper hostnames so they just use "computer-name" or "local-ip" in the smtp conversation.


----------



## rants (Jan 4, 2018)

I didn't think of that, but thanks for the explanation Matt, mucho appreciated.


----------

